# Transmision de datos de pc por infrarrojos



## masterk (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro tengo un proyectito que no se como llevarlo acabo, se trata de la transmision de datos por el puerto serie de la pc por infrarojos y recepcionarlo en otra pc de la misma forma, yo estaba intentando con visual basic 6.0 pero tengo problemas con la transmision es por esto que les pido ayuda cual quier idea vale, esperando sus respuestas me despido.


----------



## Tratante (Dic 28, 2008)

Hola masterk

Hay varias opciones para realizar tu proyecto, se me ocurre que puedes usar los modulos IrDA que existen en el mercado y estan listos para funcionar, o si eres de los que les gusta "sufrir" (como yo!) intentando construir un circuito novedoso que use pocas piezas y que permita transmitir a velocidades de 16Mbps hasta 1 km de distancia y... me deje llevar; volviendo a la realidad, podrias empezar por indicar las caracteristicas del dispositivo a construir, por ejemplo, alcanze maximo, si puede usar fuente externa de poder (baterias / eliminador) o energizarse por el propio puerto serial de la PC, usar microcontroladores o solo componentes discretos.

EL asunto parece sencillo pero tiene algunos "bemoles", por ejemplo, una señal de IR confiable debe estar modulada para que el receptor pueda discriminar la señal de otras fuentes (en el ambiente hay muchas de ellas). Si el alcance de tu proyecto es solo un experimento para ver como funciona es una cosa, pero si lo usaras para establecer un link infrarrojo entre dos computadoras es muy diferente.

El lenguaje de programacion que quieras usar no debe representar un problema, siempre y cuando puedas usar los puertos de comunicaciones serial (Vb 6.0 tiene implementado un control OCX muy robusto y confiable para comunicaciones seriales), el resultado dependera del transceptor IR.

Saludos !


----------



## ls2k (Dic 28, 2008)

hace algun tiempo arme un receptor/emisor IRda para el pc eso si se conectaba en el puerto irda de la placa base (uno que dice IRda tiene cuatro pines) usaba un led infrarrojo emisor y otro receptor.. ambos LEDS no de esos de tres pines que suelen venir en reproductores de dvd y televisores sino LEDS, continuo.. unas cuantas resistencias , capacitores y transistores de uso general, estos pueden ser 2n2222;2n3904;c945;bc108;bc548 y todos los equivalentes recomendado bc548

conexion a la placabase
Motherboard-Connector:
Pin Signal Name
1 +5V
2 no connect
3 IRRX
4 Ground
5 IRTX

aca hay un esquema grafico de donde se conecta: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/fullimage.php?image=3872


----------



## Tratante (Dic 29, 2008)

Interesante circuito Is2k !

Pero... como bien dices, debe conectarse a un puerto IRda, no puede conectarse directamente a un puerto serial; podria usarse como base, agregando los componentes  NE555 (para generar una portadora digamos de 40KHZ en el lado transmisor), NE567 (para decodificar la portadora en el lado receptor) y un MAX232 para convertir los niveles RS232 a nivel TTL y viceversa.

Si la PC de masterk dispone de un puerto IrDA es una buena opcion el circuito enviado.

Saludos !


----------



## ls2k (Dic 29, 2008)

claro el circuito que os presento es de 38KHz... habia uno que se conectaba por puerto serie pero era para un control remoto para el pc.. era solo el receptor no se si sirva para recibir datos.. estaba en el foro de overclockers.cl


----------



## masterk (Dic 30, 2008)

respondiendo a tratante, se trata de un simple proyecto, sobre la distancia me conformo con 2 o 3 metros en cuanto ala alimentacion preferiria que se alimente del mismo puerto serie en cuanto alos componentes preferiria el pic16f84, en la modulacion con preferencia ppm u otra tecnica.


en cuanto ala respuesta de Is2k  lamentablemente mi pc no posee el puerto IrDA.


----------



## Tratante (Ene 1, 2009)

Revise por ahi para intentar redefinir el "agua tibia" y encontre este circuito...

te envio en link

http://www.rentron.com/IR_TRANSCEIVER.htm

Revisalo y comentanos si tienes alguna duda...

saludos !


----------



## masterk (Ene 4, 2009)

gracias tratante es justo lo que buscaba y bueno solo queda a hecharle manos a la obra, y les contare
sobre el proceso del proyecto.


----------



## Tratante (Ene 6, 2009)

Que bueno que te sirve,,,despues cuentanos como funciona...

saludos !


----------



## panchi420 (Ago 3, 2009)

hola soy elctronico tambien y tengo una pc y la quiero conectar con la del sosio 
la imajen que dieron al principio funciona no ay que acerle ningun sofware o algo paresido


----------

